# Stopped by the police...



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

Got pulled over today for maybe going a little quicker than I should have.

Got asked to step out of the vehicle to which I asked "can I ask what you're stopping me for?" In a tone of voice that could be construed as quite rude, I did quickly check my tone and was forth coming.
However in my haste I said how quick I was travelling...

Got in the back of their car at which point the 2 officers who were incredibly polite and courteous proceded to show me the evidence and detailed what else they could charge me for, however they also added that I wasn't driving erratically and was taking appropriate action when taking turns (they were following me for a while) they let me off with a warning and that will stick with me and will ensure I make more effort to check my speed.

Restores my confidence that there are officers out there doing their job properly.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Indeed. I've a few mates in the blue. They always apply a degree of common sense. 
However, the do have to react to some absurd replies and retorts.

Don't envy it at all.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Lucky..
Be grateful you were only in a 2.0. .. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## jokskilove (Sep 10, 2013)

Great to hear that common sense applies! I maintain that the most dangerous drivers aren't necessarily the speediest


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

Yup they did mention that the fact that I was taking corners properly helped in my favour, probably a number of other things they could have pulled me up on but common sense prevailed and I will address the issues immediately and check my driving.


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> Lucky..
> Be grateful you were only in a 2.0. .. :lol:
> Steve


Ouch! Ha! 
More than quick enough


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

You certainly have more chance of a happy outcome with a traffic patrol car than you do with speed cameras or laser traps. Speeding is one of those offences where officers do have discretion as to whether they prosecute or give advice and they'll often take into account the whole manner of your driving not just the speed. Proper procedure says they should decide on what course of action they intend to take before approaching you and not be influenced by your attitude. Yeah right... :lol:

I got pulled by an unmarked car on the M6 a couple of years ago. The cop looked about 14 to me but he said my lane changing and signalling were exemplary so he wasn't taking it any further.

Yet another reason to bemoan the reduction in traffic patrols.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

bilajio - what sort of other things could they have charged you for?

I guess the message here is - if you are going to to speed, do it when its safe and make sure everything else you do is in accordance with the highway code. Its sort of like building up Brownie points to use to bail yourself out if you get lifted


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Nov 7, 2010)

I love warning


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I've had the good and the bad to be fair. I was pulled over on an old bike of mine, he said he seen me doing 120mph down carriageway. My response was to laugh and say I'd be very impressed as it was only a ZZR250 and I was running it in after having a new piston fitted. He said - it's an 1100 isn't it? :roll:

Another time I was left off in my mk1, had a race with a Scooby after it blatantly pulled over on me on a roundabout. Was read the riot act then let off as I'd be very honest - said I didn't know what speed I was doing I just saw red. Turns out Scooby was an unmarked cop car and they'd radioed through :lol:

Then in the R8 I was pulled over in the first week of owning it, coming home at 2am from work. Turns out they just wantedto have a closer look and asked me to pull away rather quickly so they could hear it - obviously I didn't oblige with 100% commitment just in case.


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> bilajio - what sort of other things could they have charged you for?
> 
> I guess the message here is - if you are going to to speed, do it when its safe and make sure everything else you do is in accordance with the highway code. Its sort of like building up Brownie points to use to bail yourself out if you get lifted


Apparently it's showing up as not having MOT (however that can't be right) so they could have been arsey and said I can't drive it home. They could have been arsey about a break light being out and they could have said something about my tax disk not being on display


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

I was done going over Bala roads in North Wales, was over taking a truck and a police bike was hidden at the end of the very long road with a laser, pulled over, verble nip, had to wait for paper to come through and went to court. 6 points and a fine. He was a jobs worth... I was driving a New Cooper S at the time and as he took my details he said, 'what is it, a rover Mini'?


----------



## rossmacko (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah, not all bad!


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

A nice result, and fair play to you for being honest on the forum! I'm sure there would be a couple of people that would/could have posted the same but twisted it round in some way.

I also respect you for saying that you intend to address the issues raised [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTV6 (Jan 3, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Lucky..
> Be grateful you were only in a 2.0. .. :lol:
> Steve


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

bilajio said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > bilajio - what sort of other things could they have charged you for?
> ...


Doesn't sound very good with all those things wrong. Surprised they didn't throw the book at you. You couldn't smell fish and chips inside the police car could you. Sounds like they got you as they were on their way back for supper. :lol:


----------



## moisty (Jan 26, 2014)

tbh i've always been fine from young pup to older driver be polite genuine and police will usually be sound especially if your local . Unless you drive a red car then yer fkd just my experience


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

I've had varying experiences with them. Some have been decent some have been twisted c**ts. Far more decent ones though.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> I've had varying experiences with them. Some have been decent some have been twisted c**ts. Far more decent ones though.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good to hear something positive for a change!


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I have been stopped more than once and told to use my mirrors more often. I.e. check if there's a police car following. I imagine it's less work for them!


----------

